# [Release] H*ntai Haven for 3ds



## Beerus (Sep 25, 2017)

Hey guys for the logest time i wanted to watch  high quality anime ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) on the 3ds so i embarked on my own coding journey and say no more my guys i present you Hentai Haven for 3ds you can download it from  titledb using fbi or homebrew browser have fun kiddies (mods dont ban me Pls)


----------



## OblivionReign (Sep 25, 2017)

legit was just a 6 second vid... laaaame


----------



## Beerus (Sep 25, 2017)

SkyQueen said:


> legit was just a 6 second vid... laaaame


* what u talking about *


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 25, 2017)

damn i was finished playin monster girl quest and now this?


----------



## 59672 (Sep 25, 2017)

Better not be like the infamous .nds file containing the first word of your title that tricked kids into bricking their DSes.

But honestly, who doesn't have a computer, tablet, phone, anything else that isn't so low res to better view this type of content?


----------



## Beerus (Sep 25, 2017)

chrisrlink said:


> damn i was finished playin monster girl quest and now this?


you cant lie boi the animation was fine as fuck


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2017)

Missed EOF.


----------



## Beerus (Sep 25, 2017)

59672 said:


> Better not be like the infamous .nds file containing the first word of your title that tricked kids into bricking their DSes.
> 
> But honestly, who doesn't have a computer, tablet, phone, anything else that isn't so low res to better view this type of content?


the video looks decent also im not an asshole


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Sep 25, 2017)

LMFAO @ThisThread


----------



## Beerus (Sep 25, 2017)

MyLegGuy said:


> Missed EOF.


but its homebrew tho


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2017)

Beerus said:


> but its homebrew tho


but its a complete joke tho


----------



## Beerus (Sep 25, 2017)

MyLegGuy said:


> but its a complete joke tho


just let me feel like an elite dev just this once


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2017)

Beerus said:


> just let me feel like an elite dev just this once


no

Edit:
For anybody who wants to know what this is without download it, it's a modified video player CIA with a six second clip from an anime. It looks like My Hero Academia.
The sound that plays on the home menu is a few seconds of this song.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2017)

lel


----------



## Beerus (Sep 25, 2017)

MyLegGuy said:


> no
> 
> Edit:
> For anybody who wants to know what this is without download it, it's a modified video player CIA with a six second clip from an anime. It looks like My Hero Academia.
> The sound that plays on the home menu is a few seconds of this song.


wow you are very knowledgeable about anime sir i respect that


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 25, 2017)

Always with the damned weebs


----------



## SANIC (Sep 25, 2017)

Goddamn Weeaboos.


----------



## RustInPeace (Sep 25, 2017)

Interesting last thing to do before Universe 7 is erased.


----------



## XxShalevElimelechxX (Sep 25, 2017)

The smea god is watching from above and saying "WTF IS THIS SHIT"


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Sep 25, 2017)

Beerus said:


> Hey guys for the logest time i wanted to watch  high quality anime ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) on the 3ds so i embarked on my own coding journey and say no more my guys i present you Hentai Haven for 3ds you can download it from  titledb using fbi or homebrew browser have fun kiddies (mods dont ban me Pls)


I don't see any video.


----------



## TheLegendofMario (Sep 25, 2017)

Beerus, I love your profile, it's perfect. Top Notched.


----------



## DarthDub (Sep 25, 2017)

I see that you too are a man of culture.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 25, 2017)

I just get "ERROR_MESSAGE_LOAD" on the Bottom Screen.


----------



## DarthDub (Sep 25, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> I just get "ERROR_MESSAGE_LOAD" on the Bottom Screen.
> 
> View attachment 100142


You downloaded spankwire on accident!


----------



## Byokugen (Sep 25, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> I just get "ERROR_MESSAGE_LOAD" on the Bottom Screen.
> 
> View attachment 100142


Same, maybe fw is too high, or new3ds not capable with it. Who knows


----------



## Beerus (Sep 25, 2017)

strange i made the video with mobiclip so it should work. it works fine on my o3ds ver 11.6 luma


----------



## Byokugen (Sep 25, 2017)

Beerus said:


> strange i made the video with mobiclip so it should work. it works fine on my o3ds ver 11.6 luma


Well I get same error message as @smileyhead on n3ds, 11.3


----------



## Beerus (Sep 25, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> Well I get same error message as @smileyhead on n3ds, 11.3


damn now im really sad i wanted every one to experience this


----------



## Byokugen (Sep 25, 2017)

Beerus said:


> damn now im really sad i wanted every one to experience this


Could you look into it?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2017)

MyLegGuy said:


> but its a complete joke tho


Never stopped me.


----------



## Beerus (Sep 25, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> Could you look into it?


sure


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 25, 2017)

I am going to punch you in the dick


----------



## Beerus (Sep 25, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I am going to punch you in the dick


not sure if that is a good thing or bad thing also did u just *ASSUME *my gender


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 25, 2017)

Beerus said:


> not sure if that is a good thing or bad thing also did u just *ASSUME *my gender


I don't care what gender you are. I will punch that lower part of your body and hope there's a dick there to punch. 
Regardless of the outcome, you are getting punched in your private parts.


----------



## Beerus (Sep 25, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I don't care what gender you are. I will punch that lower part of your body and hope there's a dick there to punch.
> Regardless of the outcome, you are getting punched in your private parts.


it would be an honor Ms/Mr. Valentine


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 25, 2017)

Beerus said:


> it would be an honor Ms/Mr. Valentine


That's Ms. Valentine, true admin of the Temp (don't tell Costello) to you!


----------



## Beerus (Sep 25, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> That's Ms. Valentine, true admin of the Temp (don't tell Costello) to you!


my sincere apologies Ms.Valentine


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 25, 2017)

Beerus said:


> my sincere apologies Ms.Valentine, true admin of the Temp (don't tell Costello)


fix'd
Apology accepted


----------



## XxShalevElimelechxX (Sep 25, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> I just get "ERROR_MESSAGE_LOAD" on the Bottom Screen.
> 
> View attachment 100142


*Saves gif*


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 25, 2017)

XxShalevElimelechxX said:


> *Saves gif*


Soooo? This is just a joke?
:sadface:


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 25, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I don't care what gender you are. I will punch that lower part of your body and hope there's a dick there to punch.
> Regardless of the outcome, you are getting punched in your private parts.


I would like this twice if I could.


----------



## XxShalevElimelechxX (Sep 25, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Soooo? This is just a joke?
> :sadface:


fuck off furry :^) /jk


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2017)

Finally, I can watch hentai in 240p, the way it was supposed to be watched.


----------



## XxShalevElimelechxX (Sep 25, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Finally, I can watch hentai in 240p, the way it was supposed to be watched.


HAHA thats nothing, i filmed porn on a gameboy camera!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2017)

XxShalevElimelechxX said:


> HAHA thats nothing, i filmed porn on a gameboy camera!!!!!!!!!!


That's lame, I used VirtualBoy to look at porn.


----------



## XxShalevElimelechxX (Sep 25, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> That's lame, I used VirtualBoy to look at porn.


well i have custer's revenge


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2017)

XxShalevElimelechxX said:


> well i have custer's revenge


oh boi


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 25, 2017)

Actually, the 3DS' 240p screen is great for looking at low-res porn without it looking as shit as on a HD screen, thus preserving data.


----------



## Byokugen (Sep 25, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> Actually, the 3DS' 240p screen is great for looking at low-res porn without it looking as shit as on a HD screen, thus preserving data.


I wonder how do you know this :-P


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 25, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> I wonder how do you know this :-P


Take a wild guess, buddy.


----------



## Byokugen (Sep 25, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> Take a wild guess, buddy.


You saw it on acceptjesus.com ?


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 25, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> You saw it on acceptjesus.com ?


But of course!


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 25, 2017)

Pffft, 240p hentai, watch 144p like they intended you to


----------



## drenal (Sep 25, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> That's Ms. Valentine, true admin of the Temp (don't tell Costello) to you!


i'll tell costello, k?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 25, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> That's Ms. Valentine, true admin of the Temp (don't tell Costello) to you!


And you will never be Mrs :^)






/s


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 25, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> And you will never be Mrs :^)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


buly


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 25, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> buly


no u


----------



## Beerus (Sep 26, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Soooo? This is just a joke?
> :sadface:


im sorry if i could make a homebrew kind of like home brew browser for 3ds i would but it would be easier to combine all the hentai into one video and convert it into moflex and use 3d movie viewer to play the videos  but the file size would be over 600 for one video a 40 min video is roughly 700mb


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 26, 2017)

>you actually posted hentai
*Just fuck me up.*


----------



## Beerus (Sep 26, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> >you actually posted hentai
> *Just fuck me up.*


( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2017)

Pfft, nerds, true pros know that the only way to watch porn is to burn a 144p video of it onto a Phillips CDi ISO then jack off to it using the controller


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 1, 2019)

sad gamer moment


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 1, 2019)

Deck of Noobs said:


> sad gamer moment


Nice necrobump


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 1, 2019)

Let's leave the dead to rest in peace.


----------



## Chary (Jan 1, 2019)

Hentai will never die


----------

